# Best Albums Of



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres my three

Manic Street Preachers, Send Away The Tigers










an awesome album, not been of the car cd since i got it, an EPIC album

Arcade Fire, Neon Bible










Another album that hasn't been off the stereo

A bit off an oldie this one, a covers album by a great 80's Rock band......Posion


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Somehow the Manics album just passed me by - must get it!

I have to go for

Radiohead, In Rainbows, absolutely brilliant, classic Radiohead

Super Furry Animals, Hey Venus, yet another excellent album from SFA. I can not understand why this band is not massive, they release brilliant albums, are one of the best live bands i've ever seen and they never really "broke".

and that's it.

Greatest ripoff attempt - pink Floyd release of all thir albums in a pretty set ... again. With NO new material, NO remastering, NO Bl**dy reason to buy it. I am a die hard PF fan but I will NOT spend money on this.

That's made me grumpy for the new year now







!!

Ian


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JTW said:


> Somehow the Manics album just passed me by - must get it!
> 
> I have to go for
> 
> ...


although dave gilmours dvd weren't bad, with you with the rip-off re-issues.....its not as if there short of a few bob is it?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

My favourites of the year.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> My favourites of the year.


i really should check out dave gahans work.....how far removed is it from DP howard?

oh and another album (although it wasn't 2007 but i only bought it recently) is by "dead can dance"


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I only bought three albums in 2007 ... my lowest ever count, I am not sure if it is because I am getting older or that much of the music in 2007 was crap, or maybe a combination of the two









For the record







I bought:

Live: Deutschland Tournee 1976 by Rainbow

Average White Band (self titled album)

and the only one released in 2007

Sometimes I by Laura Critchley who is far too much like Leanne Rimes so I gave it away.

I need some inspiration


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> i really should check out dave gahans work.....how far removed is it from DP howard?
> 
> oh and another album (although it wasn't 2007 but i only bought it recently) is by "dead can dance"


It's different, but I really like it. He's really improved as a song writer, it's much better than Paper Monster. I'll send you some, when I post that project back to you.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Not a great year for music imho - "Fear of a blank planet" Porcupine Tree was one of only a few decent cd's I can remember coming out

"Long road out of eden" The Eagles is excellent in parts

"Kill to get crimson" Mark Knopfler was a bit dissappointing tbh - I highly rate his DVD with Emmy Lou Harris though along with the

aforementioned David Gilmour DVD ("Echoes" is just stunning!)

Paul


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jesse Malin, (Glitter in the Gutter) a great cd.

bowie


----------

